# Hi everyone swapped tent for a campervan



## mutus (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there getting a bit long in the tooth for camping in a tent with 2 dogs so got myself a van done it out and now ready to go.I got jealous when i met derekfebewick at lochaline scotland with his van.Good site.
regards Eddie


----------



## marzy (Jan 19, 2010)

Mutus, Well done, I did the same 12 months ago. Now we need some pics of the van.
Welcome


----------



## tony (Jan 19, 2010)

welcome. nice that you got sense.
tony


----------



## reggaj (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello, enjoy ur van.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well done, enjoy, far better than canvas walls and it can take you to some interesting places and meet other MH owners

Peter


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Mutus,
  Welcome to the fold. You will find lots of useful information, as well as lots of laughing and joking on this site..even insults thrown around quite often!..but all in good humour.
  Enjoy your new 'toy' ..lets hope we soon have some decent weather so we can all enjoy ours too.
   Jackie


----------



## coventrycraig (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes welcome aboard! burn that tent!

Craig


----------



## bigboack (Jan 19, 2010)

You swapped a tent for a motorhome, It must have been one hell of a tent or really bad motorhome, I wonder who got the best deal. 
Welcome to the madhouse. Do you drink Whiskey by the way.


----------



## mutus (Jan 20, 2010)

*Thanks 4 the welcome*

Found this site by chance,exellent being to quite a few places all over Scotland my second home.i allways stopped in a tent or kipped in the car but with 2 dogs its a bit of a nightmare.Got myself a ford transit 190lwb done it out and now raring to go its old but not bad paid 8oo for it put new timing belt,waterpump,thermostat,oil,fuel,air filter on, 123000 on clock thats nothing for a diesel im pretty new to this computer game put some photos when i figure how to do it.
cheers Eddie.
im away to sort my fishing gear out.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Eddie and welcome - you are never to old to start !!! and dont let anybody tell you otherwise

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome Eddie and enjoy yourself in the new van, sure you will meet a lot of Wilders on your travels.

Happy Camping


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 20, 2010)

mutus said:


> Hi there getting a bit long in the tooth for camping in a tent with 2 dogs so got myself a van done it out and now ready to go.I got jealous when i met derekfaeberwick at lochaline scotland with his van.Good site.
> regards Eddie



Hey Eddie,

. Great to hear you and Harry have joined the ranks, just need this lot to join in too.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi there is that loch linnhe at Fort William we had a cottage there last year
(lovely place) is that a spot for wildcamping ?
there is a few Scottish folks here so you never know who you bump into.

dunk


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 21, 2010)

dunk said:


> hi there is that loch linnhe at Fort William we had a cottage there last year
> (lovely place) is that a spot for wildcamping ?
> there is a few Scottish folks here so you never know who you bump into.
> 
> dunk



 You have a PM Dunk.


----------



## mutus (Jan 21, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi derek nice to hear from u im heading up there next week.nice photo but who are them other 2 old coddgers? any more of us get up there itle be like an over 60s club
cheers Eddie.


----------



## Last Of The Summer Wine (Jan 22, 2010)

*Hello Eddie*

Never mind the old codgers I saw you at the post office counter drawing your pension and asking about any local body repair shop after crashing into the sea wall just missing two young gentlemen.
The first image is Eddie under canvas, the 2nd & 3rd images is Eddie in the schoolboy trousers the 4th image is me and the 2 dwarfs and what about the red sunset.


----------



## mutus (Jan 22, 2010)

*last of the summer wine*

Hi is that u randi u old sod,ha ha im not on me pension yet nearly though. hows jimmy and his brother,dont tell me they r on here 2.Was going to go up on Sunday  but have had 2 put it back 4 a week,We shall meet again its your round still.
regards Eddie.


----------



## Croftland1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Eddie and welcome to the site.
We followed a similar path having been tenters for 20+ years and the van is great for warmth, comfort and not having to pack and unpack the same. I still find sleeping under canvas so much more adventurous though. Call me barmy, but when away in the van, my wife and daughter sleep inside with all the modern comforts while I kip out in a one-man tent. I head indoors for a fry-up and ground coffee in the morning, but get so much more from roughing it in the tent overnight. Even in Braemar at Christmas at minus 17!! Yeh yeh, I know I need to see a specialist!
Enjoy the van. Hope you don't miss the tent too much.
Jim


----------



## Last Of The Summer Wine (Jan 23, 2010)

*Last Of The Summer Wine Responds*



mutus said:


> Hi is that u randi u old sod,ha ha im not on me pension yet nearly though. hows jimmy and his brother,dont tell me they r on here 2.Was going to go up on Sunday  but have had 2 put it back 4 a week,We shall meet again its your round still.
> regards Eddie.




Hi Eddie, 
Jimmy and myself will be heading north about the middle of March Jim,s OK but his brother Don is a little upset because he swapped cars with Jim and got a ticket off a copper just finishing his shift in Doncaster for having the blue UK / Euro symbol badge on the left side of his rear number plate, the copper told him the badge would cause confusion for the cameras on the police helicopter if they were ever giving chase. Don said to him at my age of 83 they wont have to chase him very far because he wouldn't be getting into trouble ( Fighting, Rape, Pillage, Drugs or Burglary ) he told the smart arse that the car was 12 years old and had traveled over 100,000 miles on British roads and had been MOT tested over 9 years and the badge had been on since new and no other policeman or MOT test station had ever commented on it being unlawful and will you be giving me a warning he said no I am giving you a £70 on the spot fine and if you don't get it changed and I see you again I'll give you another £70 fine. What a fine way to treat a 83 year old pensioner it makes you sick.
This same copper will be petrified to confront the YOBS & DRUG PUSHERS and cause him to have to suffer the warmth of the police station to fill in a mountain of paper work its easier to nab a pensioner, I have seen thousands of these Euro badges on rear number plates so if any reader has this type of number plate make sure you can be seen by the helicopters.
L.O.T.S.W.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Randy,

 Can't hang about just now but I'll get you later mate, welcome to the wild side by the way.


----------



## runnach (Jan 24, 2010)

Last Of The Summer Wine said:


> Hi Eddie,
> Jimmy and myself will be heading north about the middle of March Jim,s OK but his brother Don is a little upset because he swapped cars with Jim and got a ticket off a copper just finishing his shift in Doncaster for having the blue UK / Euro symbol badge on the left side of his rear number plate, the copper told him the badge would cause confusion for the cameras on the police helicopter if they were ever giving chase. Don said to him at my age of 83 they wont have to chase him very far because he wouldn't be getting into trouble ( Fighting, Rape, Pillage, Drugs or Burglary ) he told the smart arse that the car was 12 years old and had traveled over 100,000 miles on British roads and had been MOT tested over 9 years and the badge had been on since new and no other policeman or MOT test station had ever commented on it being unlawful and will you be giving me a warning he said no I am giving you a £70 on the spot fine and if you don't get it changed and I see you again I'll give you another £70 fine. What a fine way to treat a 83 year old pensioner it makes you sick.
> This same copper will be petrified to confront the YOBS & DRUG PUSHERS and cause him to have to suffer the warmth of the police station to fill in a mountain of paper work its easier to nab a pensioner, I have seen thousands of these Euro badges on rear number plates so if any reader has this type of number plate make sure you can be seen by the helicopters.
> L.O.T.S.W.



Hi and welcome to the site,

I must admit to being disturbed by the number plate scenario, outlined in your post.

The reason is that I normally hang around the Doncaster area and I feel that your pal has albeit perhaps been treated within the law? however not in a respectful way.

From the 30/06 /2009 the rules re number plate markings changed, and there are limited 'grandfather' rights which means plates in effect can become illegal, which would explain why the plates he had passed previous mot's.

The regulations were actually changed to prevent the use of 'show plates' on vehicles using the road, and people spelling names etc.

The fine was increased from £30 to £60 however is non endorsable. 

New rules also were aimed at stopping people displaying Manchester United football club etc on the space reserved for national logos.

For the benefit of others and if your friend still has the plates these are the new regulations

Basically in summary:








The rules allow for voluntary use of the EU flag with the GB or 
other OK type flags is Scottish flag welsh dragon ect

I think that our 'copper' friend has gone a little OTT, and taken the new regs out of the right spirit it seems.

regards 

Channa


----------



## mutus (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hi randi*

Sorry to hear about dan,some coppers are power mad,i got stopped just after new year,the young copper said come and sit in my car 4 a while,the reason i stopped u was u where wandering all over the road,wich i denied he then said i stunk of  beer or aftershave i hadent had a shave 4 a week nor had i had a drink 4 2 months he breathalised me. came back as zero so i told him he should get his nose checked out.What happend to dan was a bit out of order he could have used a bit of tact against an elderly gentleman of witch he is.I ,allways thought jimmy was a bit of a dell boy,100000 on the clock. did u get my e mail 
regards Eddie


----------



## Last Of The Summer Wine (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Eddie,
I didn't get on computer yesterday I was out metal detecting all day but got your email today, Dons car is a Senator Automatic heavy on juice.


----------



## Coach (Jan 25, 2010)

*Hi & Welcome.*

Just to let you no your not aloan in the computer area, and yes im new on this site, but where ever you go motorhome,ers are all very friendly people & willing to help out. I'm trying to find my way around it all to .


----------

